# Small fish for a 10G propagation tank



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Any suggestions for a single or pair of fish?

I want as little as a bioload as I can get, thanks.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

If you've got a good lid, go with killifish


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought Killifish were freshwater. No? I know some are brackish but are any truly saltwater fish?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

My mistake, didn't notice the section. It's not as clear on tapatalk. My apologies.
Though I don't know a whole lot about salt, what about gobies ?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

10 gallon tanks are small, but I keep a pair of clowns in a 5 gallon (for now, until they get bigger).
Yellow clown goby
Court jester goby
Helfreichis fire goby
The live aquaria website has a section for nano fish and lists out minimum tank size. Use that as a guide.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

I find this link very helpful for what fish belong in what size tank. I was told about it by Advanced Reef Aquatics. Scroll down till you see the size of tank you are looking for.

Hope this helps.

Eric

http://nanotank.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2758


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Saw this yesterday, seems interesting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yasha goby
Clown goby
Hippo tang


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I think I go with 2 clown gobies or some type of small goby


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

+1 on the Hippo Tang


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd definitely go with some sort of Tang, you could fit a small shark in as well.

In my 10g I keep a dottyback (trying to get rid of, he's an asshole) and two clowns. Everything's been happy and params under control for almost 8 months now.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank size*

What size tank are we talking about here.....


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

10G skimmerless prop tank with 2 t5 h.o's

I'm going to have ric's and zoa/paly's for the most part.

I already have perc's in my other tanks, so I'm looking for a pair of dwarf fish's that will get along. 

something along the size of clown gobies.

Are clown gobies easy for a lfs to get in? or is there another pair?

I'll have an open top. So the fire goby is out of the question. And the court jester is just not my style of a fish.

Will the clown gobies survive on mostly flake?


----------

